# Where are you guys plugging in plows/spreaders HOT wire for the ignition turn on ?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

under the passenger dash footwell or running the wire to the under the hood fuse box?

it seems ALL are hot with key off?

We have 11, 14 and a 15 Superduty and all leave ONE of the multiple boss plow relays HOT even if the controller is turned off. 

After sitting for about 2 weeks OR shorter, the trucks batteries will run down to 8-10 volts rigged this way. I'd like to hook them up the right way.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Use an ignition wire underneath the steering column.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Believe it or not they are getting picky about where you pick-up accessory 12 volt. Look under the dash where the upfitter bundle is, on some SDs there is a 10 amp keyed 12 volt. I know one year it was blue with pink stripe. There are a bunch of pass though wires there so you have to look. If you have accessory dash switches you could get power there, if not your owners manual should have the information.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's one of the ford upfitter sheets. It says white w/lt. blue or purple.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/upfitter.pdf


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just discovered this problem a few weeks ago. My truck would be dead if it sat for about two weeks. I bought an add a circuit fuse adapter. First I had it tapped into the act up trailer lamps but that was hot when the key was off.

Today I fixed it. I thought about using number 3 upfitter switch as that's the only one open. However I just moved the add a fuse to a different spot.I found that truck power 3 fuse 10 amp will only have power with key on. If you use it don't panic it takes about 30 seconds for the power to shut off after the ignition is turned off.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

basher;1923759 said:


> Believe it or not they are getting picky about where you pick-up accessory 12 volt. Look under the dash where the upfitter bundle is, on some SDs there is a 10 amp keyed 12 volt. I know one year it was blue with pink stripe. There are a bunch of pass though wires there so you have to look. If you have accessory dash switches you could get power there, if not your owners manual should have the information.


Thanks guys, it worked with the white/purple wire, the white/blue wire on a 2015 wasn't hot key on or key off or upfitters on/off so must be a ground, weird.

Glad its on right though, now i can fix our 2011 & 2014s too!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Up fitter switch number 4 turns the plow and salter on in both of our trucks. Going to the switches was the easiest for us. I kind of like it ,added security. We can flip the switch and the plow is dead.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just installed new boss wiring harness on 2015 F 250 . Found upfitter live wires under the dash beside the emergency brake pedal . Excellent idea but would be easier if Ford would leave more than 4 inches of wire . My neck is still kinked up ....


----------

